# Tree frogs for sale in Devon?



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi there frog lovers

I'm new to this forum and I have kept Whites for about 6 years now. I'm looking for some new tree frog additions in the Devon area. I love Whites of course, but I'm also interested in branching out - either Milk frogs, Peacock frogs or Red-Eyes (obviously - aren't we all!)
I've been searching for local stores and have spoken to Tiny Boas in Exeter, Preston Pets in Paignton, Reptile World in Plympton and Two by Two in Plymouth. They all have some stock but not quite what i'm after. Does anyone know of any breeders in the area perhaps?

Many thanks in advance guys.


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

If you find out please let me know, i'm in Devon too..


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I had to go all the way to Newquay for my milks! Shops round here can get them, but they'll rip you off! I was quoted £60-70 each but got them for £20 each from a lady who bred them in Newquay. I remember aquator in Torquay had red eyes last time I went...


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

The Ark in Colin Campbell Car Park in Plymouth have Grey Treefrogs and American Green Treefrogs in at the moment, I think they can try and order other livestock for you. 
Also, Tamar Aquatics in Tamar View Garden Centre complex at Carkeel, Saltash are very helpful and will order for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, the ark are pretty good.. I got my horned frog from them.. the guy in there Paul is very helpful.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah, the ark are pretty good.. I got my horned frog from them.. the guy in there Paul is very helpful.


 
Totally agree, he seems to have more interest than the other bloke that works up there, don't now his name, butI tried to engage him in conversation the other day and I could tell he wasn't really interested. Paul, on the other hand, is more than helpful and always happy to discuss any issues!

I was looking at their horned's while I was in there....well, what I could see of 'em, as they were all buried!!

And I know we've discussed this before, but I don't recommend Two By Two, at all. They have no interest in the amphibs they have in there.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> Totally agree, he seems to have more interest than the other bloke that works up there, don't now his name, butI tried to engage him in conversation the other day and I could tell he wasn't really interested. Paul, on the other hand, is more than helpful and always happy to discuss any issues!
> 
> I was looking at their horned's while I was in there....well, what I could see of 'em, as they were all buried!!
> 
> And I know we've discussed this before, but I don't recommend Two By Two, at all. *They have no interest in the amphibs they have in there*.


That'd make me want to buy them more, so I could rescue them! And then if they bought more, I'd just buy those too! That's the way forward.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Pipkin28 said:


> Totally agree, he seems to have more interest than the other bloke that works up there, don't now his name, butI tried to engage him in conversation the other day and I could tell he wasn't really interested. Paul, on the other hand, is more than helpful and always happy to discuss any issues!
> 
> I was looking at their horned's while I was in there....well, what I could see of 'em, as they were all buried!!
> 
> And I know we've discussed this before, but I don't recommend Two By Two, at all. They have no interest in the amphibs they have in there.


I agree with the 2 by 2 comment! They are useless imo. Did you know that paul used to be a head chef? :lol2: was a bit shocked when he told me that!


----------



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

Funny you should all be saying that about Two By Two. I got the same impression from them when I was on the phone to them - like they were completely uninterested! I think some reptile shops don't know anything about Amphibians. The lady I spoke to at Preston Pets was lovely and called around for me about the Red Eyes. She can get some in in 3 weeks as they are currently at the tadpole stage - they will be £35 each. They are gonna be TINY! Still, I am very tempted...Her Milk Frogs are £30 which is pretty good. Tiny Boas have them in for £50 at the moment. Reptile World said they had pretty much fully grown Red Eyes in last month for £65 but said they were seasonal as they get them from Europe and didn't know when they'd next have them but to ring next week.
Its really great to be here on a UK forum to see other frog enthusiasts near me! I just wish I could find a local breeder rather than go to a pet shop.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

We should all meet up for a drink and a froggy chat :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

manda88 said:


> That'd make me want to buy them more, so I could rescue them! And then if they bought more, I'd just buy those too! That's the way forward.


Phew, for a minute there when I saw the *bold type*, I thought I'd been had by the spelling police!! :lol2:



Froglette said:


> Funny you should all be saying that about Two By Two. I got the same impression from them when I was on the phone to them - like they were completely uninterested! I think some reptile shops don't know anything about Amphibians. The lady I spoke to at Preston Pets was lovely and called around for me about the Red Eyes. She can get some in in 3 weeks as they are currently at the tadpole stage - they will be £35 each. They are gonna be TINY! Still, I am very tempted...Her Milk Frogs are £30 which is pretty good. Tiny Boas have them in for £50 at the moment. Reptile World said they had pretty much fully grown Red Eyes in last month for £65 but said they were seasonal as they get them from Europe and didn't know when they'd next have them but to ring next week.
> Its really great to be here on a UK forum to see other frog enthusiasts near me! I just wish I could find a local breeder rather than go to a pet shop.


Whereabouts in Devon are you? Always nice to get to know another local yokel!! :2thumb:


----------



## JaMMiT (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive been to devon a dozen times never seen a pet shop witch sells frogs (Well the ones your looking for!)


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

JaMMiT said:


> Ive been to devon a dozen times never seen a pet shop witch sells frogs (Well the ones your looking for!)


 
Well, you need to ask us nicely and we may divulge our secret stash of reptile shops!!! :lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> Phew, for a minute there when I saw the *bold type*, I thought I'd been had by the spelling police!! :lol2:


Haha of course not, not our Pipkin!! Although now I'm going to try extra hard to spot any mistakes you make....be on the lookout, Mrs!


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

manda88 said:


> Haha of course not, not our Pipkin!! Although now I'm going to try extra hard to spot any mistakes you make....be on the lookout, Mrs!


 
Sheeeesh, as if life isn't stressful enough already!! :lol2:


----------



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

My other half won't let me have more than one set up  We have a small house and a nearly 3 year old! So what do I get? Stick to what I know and love and get more whites...or fulfill my dream and wait for the Red Eyes to come in? A private seller also has 2 Peacocks for sale in Plymouth. Lovely to hear from all you local guys. Definately going to take a trip to Preston Pets in Paignton this weekend though...hope i'm not taken in by their milk frogs as well!


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Amphibs are like Pringles..... once you pop, you can't stop! :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> Amphibs are like Pringles..... once you pop, you can't stop! :whistling2:


 Too true! getting my new three tomorrow!:2thumb:

Froglette, go for the peacocks- they are such stunning frogs, and pretty small.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Peacocks for sale in Plymouth?! Where!!


----------



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't think i'm going to tell you just yet! I might want them!! Sorry!


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

there were some peacocks on preloved a little while ago don't know if they are still there


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Froglette said:


> I don't think i'm going to tell you just yet! I might want them!! Sorry!


Don't worry, I don't think theres any more room at the 'inn' anyway :lol2:


----------



## Froglette (Sep 15, 2010)

well I enquired about the Peacock frogs. I think they are still available but we decided we want to get babies and these two are fully grown. If anyone's interested take a look on Preloved.co.uk. 
Fermoys Garden Centre in Bishopsteignton are making a new Reptile and Amphibian Room!!! How exciting!  They are getting some White's in for me next weekend and they said they can order pretty much anything. Stock is quite low at the moment until the new room is ready - they think it'll be about a month if anyone fancies a trip over.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Froglette said:


> well I enquired about the Peacock frogs. I think they are still available but we decided we want to get babies and these two are fully grown. If anyone's interested take a look on Preloved.co.uk.
> Fermoys Garden Centre in Bishopsteignton are making a new Reptile and Amphibian Room!!! How exciting!  They are getting some White's in for me next weekend and they said they can order pretty much anything. Stock is quite low at the moment until the new room is ready - they think it'll be about a month if anyone fancies a trip over.


 
I love Fermoy's Garden Centre, however the pet shop was not the best. I've not been in ages so I hope they have improved.


----------

